# A Video of me playing Cliffs Of Dover.



## Shawn (Jul 30, 2007)

Well, the solo anyway. 

Enjoy! 

Video of Shawn_EJ - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jul 30, 2007)

nice chops shawn, you got that ej feel, i really dig your ej stuff man


----------



## telecaster90 (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Leon (Jul 30, 2007)

you've got more chops than Lizzy Borden


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 30, 2007)

I dig it Shawn, nicely done bro!


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jul 30, 2007)

Nicely done...it's funny, you seem more at home going light speed than you do going slowly. I'm a little jealous. 

We need more stuff like this on this board. erep sir...no crappy ass thanked post.

Edit: So it looks like you were the last person I erep'ed and have to wait.....so I gave you a crappy ass thanked post...I'll hit you next time.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 30, 2007)

Well done!!


----------



## Alpo (Jul 31, 2007)

Finally!  Very nice playing.


----------



## Michael (Jul 31, 2007)

Sounded awesome man.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks guys! I will do a better job next time. It's hard to play it at his speed sometimes. Of course, it would help if I used my Strat next time.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice job, Shawn!  Very cool.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks Pete! Nice to see you here.


----------



## BigM555 (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice work on the fast passages dude!


----------



## RonGriff (Aug 1, 2007)

Cool. Should've let me play drums too. Next time i'll play along.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks guys! 

Ron, next time, you'll have to jump in.


----------

